# simple wargames for kids



## Scott (Apr 18, 2005)

Does anyone know of any simple and (relatively) short board wargames suitable to play with kids (6+)?


----------



## sastark (Apr 18, 2005)

Other than Risk?


----------



## Jonathan (Apr 18, 2005)

When I was 12 I had a cool game called Weapons and Warriors. It was really fun. You get to sit around on the floor, roll a die, then take these cool plastic marbles and shoot at each others men with these neat little plastic cannons, catapults, etc. There were many different ones, castles, pirates, etc. Excellent games, I would still play them today if I did not break all the little guys. I would recommend this game, I got a 5, 7, and 8 year old to play it ... they enjoyed it. (However, I am not sure if it is still sold)
Stratego may be a little advanced as of yet for a 6 year old... but it is good for 8-10 year old. 
When they get to ages 11+, Axis and Allies and of course, RISK!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 18, 2005)

I think Battleship is a good choice.
The rules are simple... yet it helps develop logical thinking.


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Apr 19, 2005)

Stratego is a classic and a good one for battlefield strategy.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 19, 2005)

Risk, Battleship and Stratego! I loved those games growing up, and I still do!


----------



## Scott (Apr 19, 2005)

Has anyone ever used any simple rules for plastic army figures? I found some on the internet.


----------

